# Final Uprgade for my 09 ORCA



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Well this should be it for a while at least for this bike.

2009 Campy Super Record 11 speed (in customs right now)
2009 Campy Bora Two (in my office)

All my Record parts will be going on my BMC SLX01.

Will have pics once its out of customs and installed hopefully this week.:aureola: 

Jim


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Part 1 of things arriving to me


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Just a little sneak preview.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

JimmyORCA said:


> Just a little sneak preview.


JimmyO,
You have such cool stuff and you're constantly upgrading stuff that's already great. I'm just curious.......how much do you actually _*ride *_your bikes?


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I dont ride these bikes that often since they are often being modified and the roads in Taipei area are not that great. I do ride my Fuji Touring bike very often especially I upgraded the wheels to Shamal Ultra Ti, made it a little lighter and more of a training bike for me.


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

That's nice stuff. You spoil your bikes! Having parts sitting in customs, that reminds me of the movie Rainman where Tom Cruise is always trying to get his exotic cars through customs. Of course that is an exotic bike, just like a (Spanish) Ferrari. :thumbsup:


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

11 Speed Chain tool.

Package finally arrived today


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

Many times I've longed for more gears! Please let us know how these work for you.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow. That's gonna be sweet....:thumbsup:


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Well, almost done, will have better pics next week, so far without pedals with Super Record and Bora Two comes out to be 14.1 lbs.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Here it is complete!!

















Have to get my biking buddies to take better pics for me.


----------



## 55/Rad (Sep 25, 2004)

Very nice.

Send it to me...I'll shoot you some good photos.

55/Rad


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for the offer 55/Rad, to bad the bike is in Taiwan or else I would have taken up the offer.


----------



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

how is the super record? what are you ride impressions? What reynolds wheels are those in the background are those DV 46? or MV 32? thinking about getting a set


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Acctually those are the Reynolds Assault, or the lower version of the DV46. I really like the super record, it fits my hand alot better than last year record since I have smaller hands.


----------



## vtecrparts (May 23, 2008)

Jimmy, I noticed you have a BMC in addition to the Ocra. How does the BMC compares to the Orbea? Which one do you prefer best?


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes, I have a BMC SLX01 and that bike is more suited for flats and going fast. The Orca is alot better for climbing.


----------

